# Coding Job Opportunity



## shoulihan (Feb 2, 2012)

National Audit, a SCIO Inspire company is looking for Coders to validate DRG and APC coding by conducting on-site and/or desk audits.

Requirements:
-Must have a minimum of three years hospital coding review and experience in ICD-9.
-CCS, CPC-H, RHIA or RHIT required
- Good oral and written communication skills 
- Data management is a plus
-Knowledge of database applications
- Comprehensive knowledge of the DRG and APC structures

Interested candidates can send resumes to humanresources@nationalaudit.com
Contact Information: 

*Jodi-Kay Edwards
Human Resource Recruiter
National Audit, a SCIOinspire Company 
t. 920-471-4382
f. 877-689-2006
toll-free:  866-628-3488 ext. 7131*


----------

